# Choosing the *right* grinder



## fatfrogger (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I've been lurking for a while and decided to finally pick some brains about my predicament.

I've been drinking V60 and French Press for a while, but last year decided to get into milk based espresso drinks. Being naive, I bought a consumer espresso machine (at a good price compared to its RRP) which turned out to be rather poor (surprise surprise).

Just before Christmas I decided to start looking into more prosumer machines and decided on the Silvia (with a Rocky grinder). Something inside told me that this wasn't right, so in the end I didn't purchase either. Since, I've researched various machines and finally settled on the NS Oscar 2. The lead time kept slipping and it eventually arrived fresh from the factory in the middle of February.

For my V60, I'd been using a Hario Mini Mill. Obviously, I didn't expect this to be useable with the Oscar, but I had no idea what to actually purchase. I took a chance on the Mahlkonig Vario and got some interesting results. I only managed to pull about 10 shots before the thing started to sound like it was labouring. I quickly backed it off to the coarsest setting, but it was dead. The 10 shots I had managed to pull were all rather speedy and under extracted, even with the grinder on some of the finest settings. The company I purchased from agreed a refund with no hassle and collected the machine.

Going forward, I'm not sure if I should try another Vario (because I do like the timer, form factor, etc), or whether I should look at something else. I'm working around the £250-£350 price range and size is a factor. The Eureka Mignon has caught my eye, but I'm not sure whether to believe the hype.

Any opinions and suggestions are welcome. Apologies if this is in the wrong board.

J


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

The vario and Mignon are both great starter grinders but I'm sure you'd want to upgrade sooner than you'd think.

There's plenty choice of commercial grade machines available if you were happy with second hand from forum members who look after their gear.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

You are in the right place. The Mignon - I owned one - isn't hype - it's unbeatable for the price and is more reliable (according to reviews) than the vario.


----------



## fatfrogger (Mar 6, 2016)

Jason1wood said:


> The vario and Mignon are both great starter grinders but I'm sure you'd want to upgrade sooner than you'd think.
> 
> There's plenty choice of commercial grade machines available if you were happy with second hand from forum members who look after their gear.


What would you be suggesting? I've read stuff about the Mignon competing with more expensive grinders. What should I be looking at?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Personally I would stump for a mazzer SJ these are bullet proof , should be able to pick a real tidy one up ,

of of course this is just my ten pence worth


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Ive used an SJ and mignon side by side and although the mignon is a great wee grinder the SJ delivers a bit better in the cup. SJ's seem to be going for similar prices as mignon's.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

You can pick up an SJ up for a lot less than £200 but the good tidy ones are normally £200+

constructed like a golf and dare I say just as reliable


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

There is a major in the for sale section for £300 would like to see some more pictures before I pass comment but that's a bargain !!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Thecatlinux said:



> You can pick up an SJ up for a lot less than £200 but the good tidy ones are normally £200+
> 
> constructed like a golf and dare I say just as reliable


If you check the For Sale section then I have both options for sale...

A nice condition modded SJ for £225 or a couple of (mechanically and electrically just as sound) cosmetically imperfect ones for £170 and £180. All will grind very nicely, and as stated are completely bombproof.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The interesting part about that is you get a good solid grinder, proven quality, then if you so choose you can add the bells and whistles such as on demand and doserless at a later date or alternately upgrade and sell on this first one for very similar money as these are always desireable.

There are small hoppers available for it to fit in in the kitchen too

The bottom line is that to get everything you want all at once, even secondhand, is going to cost more than your budget and physically small grinders with those features don't come around secondhand very often


----------



## fatfrogger (Mar 6, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:


> The interesting part about that is you get a good solid grinder, proven quality, then if you so choose you can add the bells and whistles such as on demand and doserless at a later date or alternately upgrade and sell on this first one for very similar money as these are always desireable.


At the moment, my primary objective is to find a grinder that plays ball with the Oscar. The bells and whistles are not a necessity. A big consideration though is only grinding what I need. I'd rather avoid anything that holds a lot of grinds inside.

Also, I don't have enough rep yet to access the for sale section.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Keep posting ;-)

Most (OK, read "all") grinders with dosers are used with nothing in the doser within a home environment (and also often in a decent commercial environment).

Usually people mod a dosered machine for "single dosing" - with various modifications to allow (for example) 18g of beans to be tipped in at the top, and the same 18g of grinds to come out into the portafilter at the bottom.

Certainly all the dosered machines that I've ever had have been used like this - Heaven forbid if anyone kept any ground coffee in the doser


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The blinkered Mazzer boys are out in force! There are plenty of other grinders of the same class available out there, you just have to look. The SJ means you have to have a doser arrangement, and to many, thats a no no. You can find Brasilia RR45 dosered grinders for a lot less and they are just as good, or an RR55, an on demand. Mazzers are bullet proof, but there are alternatives. Do not believe that there is not!


----------



## fatfrogger (Mar 6, 2016)

Probably should have mentioned by now that I'd prefer something new. I would consider a used grinder but would be happier with factory fresh.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

For £350 you ought to be able to do better than a super jolly. That's an ok grinder not really a step up from a Mignon IMO. Major is a big step up. Royal even more so.

Don't be afraid of dosers either, especially if they've been modified for zero retention (easy to do). Once you've had one, you'll appreciate them. They deliver fluffy unclumped, static free grinds directly into your portafilter. I had one on my Robur and loved it.

Talk to CoffeeChap who routinely sources second hand grinders that he services and renovates. He's bound to have or know of something that will fit your needs.

Edit: for your budget you can get a really good used grinder. The grinder really does make the biggest difference to your coffee - that's not hype. And commercial machines are made to be near indestructible, so new burrs and a paint job gets you almost as good as new. The same money can't get you into the serious leagues if you buy new.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You must have got unlucky with the Vario, mines been running since 2012 and I've never encountered a bean I couldn't grind fine enough for - though I have had to calibrate it a few times and shim it just yesterday.

Some of the other grinders mentioned in this thread are much better built and will give you more in the cup though.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

fatfrogger said:


> I'm working around the £250-£350 price range *and size is a factor*. The Eureka Mignon has caught my eye, but I'm not sure whether to believe the hype.


Im seeing some fairly big grinders mentioned what with size being stated as a factor.


----------



## fatfrogger (Mar 6, 2016)

I totally appreciate the opinions everybody has put forward relating to used grinders. It's something I'd consider looking into, but for my own piece of mind, I think I'd still probably prefer a new grinder - I'm just stubborn like that.

With that in mind, I'm interested to get an opinion. If it HAD to be a new, compact, ~£300 grinder, i.e. the Mignon, what would people be buying? Contrastingly so, if it was a ~£350 used grinder, what would you get? I know that to some extent this is 'how long is a piece of string', but any suggestions are worth me listening to!

Cheers


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would have to get the Eureka Mignon.

I would get it from *bella barista* because they sell it with a free spare set of burrs and a transferable 3 year warranty.

Im reliably told you even get a bag of coffee thrown in too

The choice of colour is down to you.

http://https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-gloss-black.html


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry to bring this thread back up but I am in the exact situation as OP.

I have chosen the Oscar 2 as my machine but stuck on a grinder to match it.

I am considering a Eureka Mignon, Mahlkonig Vario or used Super Jolly.

What did you get in the end as it was never mentioned and what are your views on this?


----------

